# Pattypan anyone?



## silvercliff_46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, so my neighbor gave me some "Pattypan" squash. I never made it and I don't know what type of squash it is. _Looks like a little yellow flying saucer spaceship to me, although I hear it comes in white or green too._ 
Anyone have a carb count for this stuff and maybe a recipe to go with it?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

I found lots of recipes for it on the web but I don't know if they would be healthy for you.  I couldn't find any nutritional info except for what I'm going to PM you.  It wasn't even in my Food Counts book.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

*Carbs in patty pan squash*

http://www.foodfit.com/recipes/recipe.asp?rid=570


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 28, 2006)

silvercliff_46 said:
			
		

> Ok, so my neighbor gave me some "Pattypan" squash. I never made it and I don't know what type of squash it is. _Looks like a little yellow flying saucer spaceship to me, although I hear it comes in white or green too._
> Anyone have a carb count for this stuff and maybe a recipe to go with it?


 
Pattypans are a typical summer squash, which is to say that it's practically nutrition-free -- very few calories, no fat, 3.8 grams of carbs in a cup. For detailed info, click here.

I grill them. If large, cut in half (so you have two flying saucers), but the baby ones (about the size of a quarter) are fine. Rub or spray them with a little olive oil, add salt, pepper, and garlic powder, or perhaps marinate them in a little soy sauce, then oil them. Grill until just starting to soften. If they're overcooked, they get a little bitter -- I like them still a bit firm.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 28, 2006)

You can also sautee them not too much,if you want, cook some onions first then throw in squash add a little lemon juice and a little garlic finish with some fresh diced tomato,salt and pepper a pinch of thyme is nice also.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 29, 2006)

They are a summer squash - so you can cook and use them just like any other summer squash (yellow squash, crookneck yellow squash, zucchini, etc.).

I like the smaller ones for the "presentation" appeal ... they just look neat like using pearl onions in green beans instead of diced onion. I sometimes steam them until tender then toss into a pan with some carmalized onions to add a little more color and flavor ... sometimes just plop in a bowl and add butter, salt, and black pepper. 

The larger ones, you can hollow out and stuff - then bake, just like you can do with other summer squash.


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2006)

I saute 'em as well  - just a little butter and salt and they're done!
(out here they call them "Peter Pan" - I like your version better!)


----------



## bevkile (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the small ones in a salad or sliced to use in a dip.


----------



## lulu (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the little yellow ones steamed, they really look so pretty.  I often have them with sauteed courgettes too.  I have never seen ones large enough to stuff, but I would LOVE that.

I do like them, but I wonder how much of it is eating with my eyes?


----------



## silvercliff_46 (Aug 29, 2006)

The ones I have are about 3"across. I guess this makes them older ones? Do you peel the skin off before cooking or eating.

These are so low carb they would be a welcome addition to any diabetic, or low carb diet.

Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## lulu (Aug 29, 2006)

No, I leave the skin on and eat them whole.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 29, 2006)

I like to hollow it out from the stem end, and make it look like a little bowl.  Then I take sauteed onion, garlic and mushrooms (whatever kind you like or can find) and the chopped flesh I've dug out of the squash, and season it with some fresh herbs... one time thyme and marjoram, one time tarragon, one time savory, rosemary, one time all the provencal herbs, (all good!) [don't forget the salt and pepper!] and bake it in a 350 oven for about 45 minutes.  I top it with breadcrumbs mixed with freshly grated Parmigiano (Asiago works well, too and there's a lot of it in Wisconisn)  You could top it with fresh feta, too.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 29, 2006)

silvercliff_46 said:
			
		

> The ones I have are about 3"across. I guess this makes them older ones? Do you peel the skin off before cooking or eating.
> 
> These are so low carb they would be a welcome addition to any diabetic, or low carb diet.
> 
> Thanks to all who responded.


 
Those are big 'uns! Slice them in half crosswise and saute or grill, or you can steam them whole, or slice them up like a zucchini. Don't peel them -- I don't think they would have much taste without it, and it would be major ugly on the plate! Again, don't overcook them.


----------



## kittyjo (Aug 29, 2006)

not necessary to peel them  just wash well and prepare as you want   they are also good fried in some olive oil until just tender  julienne cut them and use in stir fried dishes  can also make a casserole with them


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

Ooooh all my favorite ways have been described.  June I've gotta try that!  We love patty pans sliced and grilled - brushing with oilive oil, balsamic vinegar, and lots of herbs.  If I can find the tiny ones we just saute them in butter and top with fresh parm.  They are also good sliced in a marinated veggie salad.


----------



## silvercliff_46 (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! What a host of great ideas.  Thanks to all.


----------

